# Doesn't Add Up?



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

Well then, someone mentioned about my signature not adding up. This is perfectly explainable. First off, 2 orion 1200d's strapped means, that the 1200d's will do around 2.5kw at 2 ohms. I have a Type R sub dual 2 ohm to be specific. The woofer is wired to one ohm to both amps, yes i am running these amps below recomended resistance measures. So, the 1200d's will do 2.5kw at 2 ohms, i wonder what they are doing at 1 ohm.  . I know this may seem like alot of power for a little 500 wrms woofer, but my friends have done extensive testing on the Termlab sensor. Not only does the new 05 type R handle power better than an RE SX for burps and music, but it sounds way better. Your competition box is your daily box aswell for this woofer as it will tend to peak in between 40 and 50 hz. yes, that is low, which mean tuning would probably be around the 30-35 hz range for the box. yes, the type R is louder at a lower frequency than the SX at a higher frequency. The SX is a fart woofer, not as musical as the type R, so it will peak at a higher frequency around 60 hz or so. well now i am rambling on and on, the truth is, the new type R is better than everyone thinks. My buddy ran high 151's with a single type R 12 out of the trunk of his monte carlo, at the kick, MECA style, on his very own termlab usb.

wow, block stylie owns me.

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

Also i forgot to mention, only 2 1200d's used for burps, 1 for daily. And through testing it is determined that type R's like a little bit beefier boxes for SPL.

al


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

::scratches ass:: umm wow


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

leave


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

why?

al


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

and i think my dick just grew an extra 5 inches...


i guess the type-R ALPINE out performing the SX is a must see (and hitting 151!!!) i really gotta see this shit to believe...

-qs


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

http://thecaraudiobox.com/eventpicsandvids/typeS1517.wmv 

here is a vid made by my friend, Mark, aka speakerman. it is a pair of type s's actually. sorry we really dont have any type R vids. this is off of "2000" watts. now imagine what we can do with type R's and an asload of power...

remember, this is a termlab sensor. the most consistant and accurate way to measure sound pressure levels.

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

http://thecaraudiobox.com/eventpicsandvids...%20R15150.4.wmv 

here is a single 15 type R breaking 150 out of the trunk of a monte carlo, still Mark, still termlab. still 2000 watts. the high 151 he got was with a 12, off of around 4kw i believe.

al

P.S. sorry we have no vids of the SX, but that is because it sucked. and just to let you guys know, i am a huge RE fan. i used to run an 18 xxx, i still have a SX 15, still have RE comps, and sold my XXX mids. and i am about to play arouind with some SE 10's.


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

dammmmnnnnn!!!! i guess you shut them up????????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Again as I have always said, people are quiet when they are proven wrong. But no one has really gone to the lengths to prove them wrong, I got tired of talking about it.


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

As has been said in this forum many times install and box design can makes the system

I have seen 1 8 do a 151 on a termlab, all depends on install


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I also like the way the sensor is placed at the kick on the passenger side and not on the dash... 

I also like how the battery charger is left hooked up and charging during the burps... :cheesy: 

Allthough a great effort, you put the mic on the dash and remove the battery charger you go to mid 40's at best...


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cobra65427289_@Aug 17 2005, 08:48 PM~3645037
> *at the kick, MECA style, on his very own termlab usb.
> 
> *


  

MECA is how us poor bastards do.

al


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

MECA puts the sensor on the dash...


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *and i think my dick just grew an extra 5 inches...
> 
> 
> i guess the type-R ALPINE out performing the SX is a must see (and hitting 151!!!) i really gotta see this shit to believe...
> ...


http://www.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?...ghlight=type+sx


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 11:40 AM~3650468
> *I also like the way the sensor is placed at the kick on the passenger side and not on the dash...
> 
> I also like how the battery charger is left hooked up and charging during the burps...  :cheesy:
> ...


battery charger is no different than car running. and we don't care about dash, we are about driveby and reality more than anything. regardless, we have proved that the type R's get louder than SX's in 4 different vehicles in our testing. shit, even the seXXX will get louder than an SX. vehicles being, Newer 4 door blazer, first gen 2 door blazer, fist gen S 10, and a monte carlo. all tested SX's in different sizes, along with type R's in different sizes. and believe me, we took our time fucking around with many different box designs, and in all, the type R's were drop in tests. meaning we had boxes that were specifically designed for SX's, and the type R's got louder straight up. lowest amount of power was around 1200 watts with a orion 2500d at 2 ohms.

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

tommyk90 is my buddy, did the testing with the first gen S dime.

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 11:45 AM~3650486
> *MECA puts the sensor on the dash...
> *


do your homework, Knowitall...  

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

wait for it...























































"In addition to the General Rules, Sensor placement will be restricted to under dashboard, on passenger side of vehicle only."

aka, mic is in the kick.

straight from MECA

al


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hmm..so how much power does it take to reach full excursion? gotta be less then 5kw, why all the extra power?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobra65427289_@Aug 18 2005, 12:57 PM~3650545
> *do your homework, Knowitall...
> 
> al
> *


It's way to easy to get people worked up... :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobra65427289_@Aug 18 2005, 01:11 PM~3650580
> *wait for it...
> "In addition to the General Rules, Sensor placement will be restricted to under dashboard, on passenger side of vehicle only."
> 
> ...


Feel better now? :roflmao:


----------



## westler91 (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow ppl have caught feelings in this thread


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westler91_@Aug 18 2005, 08:11 PM~3653244
> *Wow ppl have caught feelings in this thread
> *


Who? :dunno: 

I could give a fuck about this thread, or this forum for that matter...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2005, 03:06 PM~3651542
> *hmm..so how much power does it take to reach full excursion? gotta be less then 5kw, why all the extra power?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 05:51 PM~3653123
> *Feel better now?  :roflmao:
> *


man he proved you wrong, just man up and give him his due.......i guess acting like you never cared is a way to get out of the fact you got proven wrong :uh:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2005, 06:54 PM~3653859
> *man he proved you wrong, just man up and give him his due.......i guess acting like you never cared is a way to get out of the fact you got proven wrong :uh:
> *



Brian has always been a bitch like that :0


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

well shit, i stand corrected...just out of curiousity, at 150db, did the type-r sound like shit, or was it "musical"... im not talking about sound/bass cd's, im talking about actual songs...

-qss


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 18 2005, 07:11 PM~3653956
> *well shit, i stand corrected...just out of curiousity, at 150db, did the type-r sound like shit, or was it "musical"... im not talking about sound/bass cd's, im talking about actual songs...
> 
> -qss
> *



and this is an example of a good posting member, and im sure it wasnt practical, just for burping in competition.

Most of these subs that recieve that amount of power can only handle it for a few seconds, just burping.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah, now it's way clear why I rarely post here anymore...

Do you people HONESTLY think I didn't know where MECA places the mic.?

If you think that, you obviously don't know me... 

I love fucking with people who are full of themselves, because they go into defensive mode and it makes me laugh... :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 07:14 PM~3653980
> *Yeah, now it's way clear why I rarely post here anymore...
> 
> Do you people HONESTLY think I didn't know where MECA places the mic.?
> ...



The more you actually post, the more we realize you are a insecure little bitch, and thats why you dont have the balls to post here and help out.

Go back to that wonderful world of moderating.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 18 2005, 10:15 PM~3653988
> *The more you actually post, the more we realize you are a insecure little bitch, and thats why you dont have the balls to post here and help out.
> 
> Go back to that wonderful world of moderating.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 07:17 PM~3654000
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 18 2005, 10:18 PM~3654008
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Didn't want to cuss at me anymore?


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 18 2005, 08:15 PM~3653988
> *The more you actually post, the more we realize you are a insecure little bitch, and thats why you dont have the balls to post here and help out.
> 
> Go back to that wonderful world of moderating.
> *


What a fagtastic response.

A battery charger usually charges between 16 and 18VDC. Also, the battery charger adds an additional 40-60A of current to the system. Legal on the dash SPL won't be anywhere near what you're doing buddy. Isn't someone in MECA doing 50s with a single 12 on 900W sealed up on the dash?

[attachmentid=248954]


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 07:21 PM~3654027
> *Didn't want to cuss at me anymore?
> *



Moderate me out of your little world :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Oh man you cant! But seriously you got owned and cant admit it. That really sucks brian.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 18 2005, 10:22 PM~3654031
> *A battery charger usually charges between 16 and 18VDC.  Also, the battery charger adds an additional 40-60A of current to the system.  Legal on the dash SPL won't be anywhere near what you're doing buddy.  Isn't someone in MECA doing 50s with a single 12 on 900W sealed up on the dash?
> *


Yeah, but what do we know... :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 18 2005, 10:24 PM~3654042
> *Moderate me out of your little world  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh man you cant! But seriously you got owned and cant admit it. That really sucks brian.
> *


Fucktard, how did I get "owned"...

I made a statement, just to see what would be said, and look how it ended up, JUST AS I KNEW IT WOULD...

One of my best friends is a MECA event director, I think I know MECA rules...
They were just posted if you missed them...

I also know what class you are in makes a difference in the mic placement...

So asshat, how did I get owned again? :biggrin:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 18 2005, 07:25 PM~3654048
> *Yeah, but what do we know...  :uh:
> *




He has a point, mic position was correct, which you said it was not,


He never defended the fact that the battery charger wasnt legal.

He knew it wasnt, so technically its not legal, but your dispute was over mic placement, which he rightly owned your ass.

'Nuff said


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 18 2005, 10:29 PM~3654083
> *He has a point, mic position was correct, which you said it was not,
> He never defended the fact that the battery charger wasnt legal.
> 
> ...


Where was the dispute?

I made a statement... see below

[attachmentid=248973]

I wanted to see who would be fucktards about it...

I made no quotes to anyones statement, I only made a statement...

You totally ignored where I said that what class you were in made the difference in where the mic is placed...

Nice job there...


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

Since Brian was owned, can someone explain how someone with over 2000W of rated RMS power and a 12" woofer can compete in the AS class?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 18 2005, 07:33 PM~3654112
> *Since Brian was owned, can someone explain how someone with over 2000W of rated RMS power and a 12" woofer can compete in the AS class?
> *



I just posted what he was specifically owned on, I do not need technical argon to know that what I said was correct.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Aug 18 2005, 08:35 PM~3654125
> *I just posted what he was specifically owned on, I do not need technical argon to know that what I said was correct.
> *


Actually, the rules that were quoted were from the AS class. The setup described in this thread does not qualify to compete in any AS class. Oops, did you just get owned?

[attachmentid=248982]


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=248984]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

:isses on this thread::
oh yea fuck you


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 19 2005, 06:11 PM~3659131
> *:isses on this thread::
> oh yea fuck you
> *


Fuck me? No! Fuck you!

What movie is that from?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 19 2005, 08:21 PM~3659494
> *Fuck me?  No!  Fuck you!
> 
> What movie is that from?
> *


I think its from Scarface


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

sounds likely


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 18 2005, 09:33 PM~3654112
> *Since Brian was owned, can someone explain how someone with over 2000W of rated RMS power and a 12" woofer can compete in the AS class?
> *


He is in street. AS is amateur street.

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

also, you can run amps at a lower impedance for more power during burps, so you can have a 750 watt rated amp at 1 ohm, ran at .35 ohms doing close to 2kw. but they are only rated at 750 at recomended lowest continuous resistance. alot of competitors do this. alot of the reason why people in meca hit such high numbers with such "low" power.

al


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

151 in the kick is neat n all but what does it do on teh dash or the headrest???
I dont know anyone that rides w/ their head down there....


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cobra65427289_@Aug 19 2005, 07:53 PM~3659634
> *also, you can run amps at a lower impedance for more power during burps, so you can have a 750 watt rated amp at 1 ohm, ran at .35 ohms doing close to 2kw. but they are only rated at 750 at recomended lowest continuous resistance. alot of competitors do this. alot of the reason why people in meca hit such high numbers with such "low" power.
> 
> al
> *


Look 5 posts up at the picture of the calculator. MAX power rating. You = teh lose


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 19 2005, 09:23 PM~3659780
> *Look 5 posts up at the picture of the calculator.  MAX power rating.  You = teh lose
> *


That calculator is out of date. MECA doesn't class by amplifer ratings anymore. They decide classes by fuse size.  

Edit: Also, Most companies never rated amps, in the owners manuals, lower than 2 or 1 ohms, and that RMS rating at 2/1 ohms was consiered MAX advertised power. And some companies don't publish "peak" (max) power ratings because it is foolish for marketing. Companies such as RE, Hifonics, etc. Now companies like MTX, and Pyramid claim PEAK powers, which generally will only happen if lightning strikes your amplifier, aka: 16-18 volt system. But now this all really doesn't matter since MECA is doing classes by Fuse Ratings now.  

http://spl.mecacaraudio.com/pressureclasscalc.php

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 19 2005, 09:08 PM~3659707
> *151 in the kick is neat n all but what does it do on teh dash or the headrest???
> I dont know anyone that rides w/ their head down there....
> *


Just over 147 at the headrest in a first gen blazer. Compared to his old setup in his monte carlo, a wall with 2 stroker 15's and 2 kicker dx700's, that did 153+ in the kick, which only did around 144 db at the headrests. and that MC was painful to sit in when he would burp it. so theoretically, it is twice as loud at the headrest than a wall with 2 stroker 15's and 2kw.

al


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2005, 03:06 PM~3651542
> *hmm..so how much power does it take to reach full excursion? gotta be less then 5kw, why all the extra power?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 20 2005, 09:40 AM~3661694
> *:dunno:
> *


Alot of times, power = db's. You can go past xmax, it just wont be linear.

al


----------



## cobra65427289 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Aug 19 2005, 09:23 PM~3659780
> *Look 5 posts up at the picture of the calculator.  MAX power rating.  You = teh lose
> *


Another thing, that calculator was done in AS class, where competition were done in S class. two different ball games.

al


----------

